# Berty52's HT room



## berty52 (May 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,
First post here :wave:
This is my equipment:
Display: Panasonic TC-P46S1
Reciever: Pioneer Elite VSX-01TXH 
Bluray player: Pioneer BD-320
Main: Polk Audio RTi-10
Center: Polk Audio CSi-5
Surround: Polk Audio RC65i
Back surround: Polk Audio RC85i
Subwoofer: SVS PC-Ultra :hsd:
Xbox 360 Elite
Illico HD Digital Terminal
All HDMI cable: Monoprice

Cheers,
Bertrand


----------



## berty52 (May 20, 2006)

Hi everybody,

I upgraded my HT room since this post, I added a second sub (SVS PB12.5 Plus) :hsd::hsd: and my TV is A 50" G20 from Panasonic. :T

2 sub really rocks!!


----------

